# D3+ T5 Arcadia arrived broken (Swell Reptiles)



## bh221 (Dec 18, 2013)

Last week, after a few emails, got the customer services number to call, then had to wait until Monday as it was a Friday and office hours are only Mon - Thurs. Then, phoned a guy who said they may not be able to refund as it was over 48 hours since the product arrived, had to go talk to his manager and would "get right back to me" yesterday morning...

The bulb had been crammed into a box with maybe too much bubble wrap and was v. difficult to repack, it seems very fragile so that might be where the problem was. 

I had it waiting for a few days in the box because I was waiting for the bulb holder (my fault for not checking it I know) but surely if they send you something that is broken you can get a refund/replacement?

How would you guys rate Swell Reptiles customer services and refund policy? It's preventing my beardie upgrading his viv which is really too small for him, and he is using a coil bulb at the moment. Much annoying.

Thanks,

B


----------



## SilverWings (Sep 26, 2013)

Personally I've never had good experience with them, I tried to buy an item via amazon and the order was cancelled twice. When I finally got what I wanted it was of very poor quality (it was own brand). I gave them a second chance and ordered some vivs from their website, they arrived very quickly but one panel was broken. I emailed them with pics asking whether they could sort it or if I had to go to the manufacturer, they took 4 days to reply saying they were sending another panel. Over a week after I'm still waiting on the other panel.


----------



## bh221 (Dec 18, 2013)

They've literally just emailed me back saying they've dispatched a new one! (after my last disgruntled email), hopefully this one will be ok.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

I have purchased many things from swell and personally I have found their customer service has been excellent - when problems have occurred they have been dealt with and always in my favour.  they are the only place i buy from these days


----------



## CarlW21 (Jul 21, 2013)

Yea experiences like this vary depending on who you are dealing with within the company. All companies have good and bad staff, and unfortunately the bad ones leave a nasty vibe with the customer for life.

In this case, you are totally entitled to a refund or replacement, I don't know what that 48 hour thing was all about ? Under sales of goods act, any goods faulty in 6 months or less, the trader must accept responsibility to repair or replace the goods (providing item was faulty and not your fault lol)

Seen as though you are getting a new one, hope it's all okay, and remember your consumer rights !


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

I too found swell to be spot on with the customer service and delivery!

I received a T5 Bulb from them that when plugging in it didn't light up! 

Emailed them which they said send it back, within 7 days they had received it, tested it and confirmed a fault and i had a new one delivered all within a week!

Don't often buy from anywhere else to be honest


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Swell are one of the best companies I've ever dealt with. Great communication via email and phone and very quick to resolve issues both with their reptile side and aquatic side.


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

I use these guy's every now and again, and never had a problem, it's always spot on and most of my bulbs have come from them : victory:


----------



## bh221 (Dec 18, 2013)

Update: the new bulb just stopped working :banghead:

I think I'd rather have my money back than a new one now. The T5 seems flimsy.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

they cant just stop for no reason, either the lamp cap was broken on insertion or you had a surge which has switched the system protection on. un plug the controller, remove the lamp gently. leave 10 mins. re-insert the lamp and switch back on. this will reset the electronics.

Yes T5 lamps need gentle care but they are really the only way to safely re-create a wild index in most if not all enclosures which of course is vital to the new reptile keeping methods

let me know if you get stuck

John,




bh221 said:


> Update: the new bulb just stopped working :banghead:
> 
> I think I'd rather have my money back than a new one now. The T5 seems flimsy.


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

bh221 said:


> Update: the new bulb just stopped working :banghead:
> 
> I think I'd rather have my money back than a new one now. The T5 seems flimsy.


I don't think its fair to call out a company like that. Have you gone through the usual checks? You may have something as simple as a blown fuse in your plug socket : victory:


----------



## indian cobra (Feb 1, 2014)

*Swell are just swell in my opinion.*

I have always found Swell Reptiles to be superb and in this day and age wityh so many on line retailers not having a telephone number its nice to see that any one of there six lines are answered quickly and efficiently. 

Its inevitable with the quantity of products they sell that an occasional item will be faulty but in my experience if this happens they bend over backwards to help.


----------



## bh221 (Dec 18, 2013)

I have tried that, checked the fuse and so on but the bulb is not coming back on... there's no visible damage or rattle so I don't know what the problem is with it, unless it's a problem with the bulb holder itself (which is also new) :-( my beardie is now on the backup coil bulb so hopefully should be sorted soon!

EDIT: Ben from swell reptiles is very helpful by the way, I'm just fed up of bulb problems!


----------

